# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Book regarding Mantellas

## Geo

I am interested in Mantella Frogs specifically as of late. Is there a particular book that anyone may be familiar with that covers those species? Is there a particular dart frog related book that may apply? Thx.

----------


## Bombina Bob

Hi there
I dont know of any books that are specifically on mantella frogs but i have a book that has a whole section devoted to them *Barrons' Frogs Toads and Treefrogs Barlett & Barlett* this book is pretty good for most frog variations

----------


## Geo

I got that one and it is indeed a decent book. I was just curious if there was something a bit more specific to them. I prefer to have a book that is more detailed as well as I like to learn as much as I can. I have studied a fair bit regarding amphibians in general but a fair bit of info doesn't seem to apply to dart frogs usually.

----------


## tylototriton

Marc Staniszewski wrote a book "Mantellas" many years ago.  Although his books are sort of a mainstays, they're quite outdated now (plus they're really expensive).  I would recommend some of the links that Lynn posted in the Dart Frog section.  I'd link that post but I don't know how.  

Check out this website too.  Devin Edmonds (the author) is now running a mantella captive breeding program in Madagascar. 
Articles About Mantella Frogs

Cheers,
Alex

----------


## alexdillane

It's a decent book. 
the impossible quiz

----------


## annashetty

I hope it has a better approach so that the interesting things can spread.
scribble io

----------

